# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  SmartMoto v4.27! Added support for Motorola:EX118/EX119/EX223/WX292 and much more!

## mohamed73

Dear users, 
We are glad to inform you that new version of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] is released. 
It provides you with such new features:   *Direct unlock; Read Unlock Codes; Read User Code; Backup/Restore flash, flex and calibrations; Format FFS* operations, for the following models:   *Motorola*:* *EX118 / EX119 / EX223 / WX292* - *First in the world!**Avio:* *A1000**Chat phone:* *SN50**ZTE:* *120F*  ** Pay attention!*  These phone models have problems with network detection after  flash/format FFS operations. Due to this reason it is required to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] before flash / format ffs operations and to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] afterwards! MTK platform phone models based on *MCU MT6236* are now supportedFlash chip *Toshiba TC58FYM7T8C [98009E:2]* is now supported*Important changes* made into MTK section of SmartMoto software. 
Those improvements were required to add support of the new phone models 
All feedbacks and backups received from our users were deeply analyzed.  Please use latest SmartMoto version for testing and backup reading from  not tested الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] MTK models.  *Smart-Clip ON!*  *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

